
Closing the Loop: The Importance of External Engagement in CS Research - mpweiher
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1582
======
theparanoid
Jon Blow said--I believe--in a tweet that he decided against academy when
reading grad students' papers proving the optimality of some algorithm where,
in practice, caching was of prime importance (or something to that effect).

